# Need of Help finding GSD puppy in Texas!!!!



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi everyone; I live in Killeen- Belton- Temple area of Texas; wondering where is a good breeders; I already have one GSD named Enza year old! I was wondering I was thinking next few months of getting a boy puppy; with our first GSD we spend alot I was wondering budget of 400-850 is that doable? All I care about that he is healthy and good hips. Thank you!


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

I am willing to travel wherever in Texas.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh man $400-850...not sure if that's do-able, think not for a "good" breeder. and even with a great breeder, healthy and good hips can be iffy, tho there might be a "guarantee" there's no guarantee that covers your heart when you've already fallen in love and know the puppy might be euthanized if you return him.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

400-850 is probably not going to get you a puppy from a reputable breeder. I would suggest expecting a cost between 1000-1500 depending on which breeder you go with. If you do find a puppy for 850 or less, I would be very careful about checking for hip and elbow testing, and titles on their dogs as well as the temperament of the parents (I would want to meet at least the mom), and I would be checking the area the puppies are raised in. If they are raised in a dirty house and it looks like the breeder is not keeping the puppies' area clean, it's not a good sign.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

If cost is a concern, have you considered a young dog from a GSD rescue? I know there are several in the DFW area and usually this is about the time they are getting young dogs that were christmas puppies that are now being turned over to rescue.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

imho you should most definitely consider a rescue. they can be wonderful dogs. and also, tho it pains me to say this...a high mix is even possibly going to be more healthy than a purebred.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you for all your inputs what about just to 1000? Would that be doable I just been through alot in rescue dogs not really had any good experience I want to be able to raise the puppy on my own


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

In my very humble, humble opinion, if you have a good health check on a puppy, but they don't have great pedigrees or papers, then that isn't such a big deal. Even puppies without pedigrees need homes too. Just make sure that you aren't supporting a breeder who doesn't take care of the pups or the breeding pair. Good luck finding a pup! We agreed to adopt one for less than $800, but puppy costs are less where we live. She has a good health check but no papers. We are just wanting her for a family dog though, so that isn't really a big concern for us.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Texas Star Rescue in Longview, TX places lots of GSDs, mals, and even puppies.
For example, there's this one-year old:
https://www.facebook.com/texasstarr...5765953501585/834320566646117/?type=1&theater


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I would contact Ashley Miller and talk to her. She's in NE Texas. She shows dogs and has some lovely shepherds. You CAN get a GSD from a reputable breeder for $1000 or less. Her website is http://www.windmillgsd.com. She's also on Facebook under Ashley E Miller and her kennel also has a Facebook page at Windmill Farm GSD.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Diane I have never heard of this breeder but I will check her out too. Lots of folk come on from Texas looking for dogs and I only know a few breeders down there. Always looking for another good one. 

I generally recommend folks take a drive north to McAlester, OK and visit with Cynthia Tidmore. I do this as I know this breeder personally. 

http://gsdnet.org/ most of her updates are on facebook and you can find her fb link off her webpage. 

My youngster, Mayhem, came from here.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

It looks like the Windmill dogs are nice American Showlines. I see they have a lot Kaimacha lines. My old girl, Kayos, is out of those lines. She is wonderful! 

If you are looking for American Showlines I say go for it, this is a pretty nice breeder.


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Here is a website, Wolf's mom mated in February for her second time if you are willing to wait  Located in Waco

Future Breedings


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> It looks like the Windmill dogs are nice American Showlines. I see they have a lot Kaimacha lines. My old girl, Kayos, is out of those lines. She is wonderful!
> 
> If you are looking for American Showlines I say go for it, this is a pretty nice breeder.




I've shown with Ashley a lot, and really like her and her dogs. I'd definitely recommend her to anyone looking for an ASL.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

They have a sable GCH ... impressive.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

WolfsOwner said:


> Here is a website, Wolf's mom mated in February for her second time if you are willing to wait  Located in Waco
> 
> Future Breedings


Thank you very very much! I will look more into it!!! And Waco is not a long drive either! Thank you again I am willing to wait! I plan on getting a puppy during the ending of this year.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Galathiel said:


> They have a sable GCH ... impressive.



I'd have to look, but I think that is Flynn. I saw him as a 4 month old puppy. Hard to believe he got his GCh already! Time flies. 

I have a good friend here in Oklahoma with a GCh sable male too.


----------



## zenapup29 (Oct 4, 2014)

dogfaeries said:


> I would contact Ashley Miller and talk to her. She's in NE Texas. She shows dogs and has some lovely shepherds. You CAN get a GSD from a reputable breeder for $1000 or less. Her website is Windmill German Shepherds - Home. She's also on Facebook under Ashley E Miller and her kennel also has a Facebook page at Windmill Farm GSD.


Thank you so much I will check them as well! Thank you for suggesting them!!


----------

